# Where Can I Buy Whale Tap Spares?



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

One of the tap tops on my shower room Whale tap broke a couple of weeks ago. I've been trying to find a replacement on my wanderings round Wales without success. I'm now at Bridgnorth in Shropshire and going to Lichfield on Friday. According to the MHF Dealer Database there are Brownhills and Westcroft Motorhomes at Cannock, so I was planning to stop there on the way. I now find that they're now in Newark, so the database is out of date, and none of the other dealers listed are anywhere near where I'm going. After Lichfield I'm spending next week going to Newbury.

I've tried visiting dealers who look at me blankly, visited one who said they had them in stock on the phone, but didn't when I went to collect, and I'm getting fed up wasting my time looking. I'm also fed up with not being able to have a shower, and carrying kettles around when sensitive bits of my body are exposed and vulnerable to spillage of boiling water.

Can anyone suggest where, or how, I can get replacement white tap tops?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

John
The Brownhills Cannock site is still there, but is now run by "Discover" leisure (Barrons as was, I think.) They may well be able to help. Which part of the tap is broken?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

I suggest you try Canwell Caravans, just south of Lichfield on the A38. Haven't been there for years but they used to stock lots of this type of spares.

See CANWELL CARAVANS here for a map.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good site this, 

I didnt know whales had taps...........................never saw that on david Attenborough. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John

Our local accessory shop has Whale spares, but I don't know how comprehensive their range is.

If you give me some fairly precise details of what you want I'll give them a ring tomorrow, and let you know if they have one. A photo would probably be best of all.

I could then arrange to get it to you, but we'll cross that one when we come to it. :? 

Cheers


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I see the things all over the place, except when I need them! A kitchen one broke last year when I was in Scotland, and it took a 60 mile round trip to replace it. This is the offending item:
















That's the cream kitchen one, but the one that's gone now is the white shower room one.

I'll try Discover and Canwell, and if they can't help I'll be in touch Zebedee. Thanks for the suggestions.

I didn't know whales had taps either, but they're spelt with a lower case w, not the upper case one I used :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

We stock the complete whale taps, not sure about spares.

Peter


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I got exactly these parts last year from www.leisureshopdirect.com and they were only £3.50 for a pair. Our local dealer, Pickwick Caravans, near Melksham, also stocks a good range of Whale spares so I think you should be able to find the bits you need quite easily.

Good luck on your continuing travels.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Mikemoss said:


> I got exactly these parts last year from www.leisureshopdirect.com and they were only £3.50 for a pair. Our local dealer, Pickwick Caravans, near Melksham, also stocks a good range of Whale spares so I think you should be able to find the bits you need quite easily.
> 
> Good luck on your continuing travels.


I've seen them for sale in loads of places. Just not the places I've been since it broke!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I went into Discovery today, and got pretty blank looks. "We've never sold spare parts, we just replace the whole tap". When you consider that both my kitchen ones have broken, and now one of the shower room ones, there must be a pretty good business in replacing the complete tap, when you could easily replace just the knob, if you could get one.

It's getting hotter, and I still can't have a shower


----------



## metz (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi John, The part you want is a elegance tap spindle, i would have thought any decent dealer would hold them in stock, if your any where near Skegness i have them on my van.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

metz said:


> Hi John, The part you want is a elegance tap spindle, i would have thought any decent dealer would hold them in stock, if your any where near Skegness i have them on my van.


The ones I bought for the kitchen were labelled as an "Upgrade Kit". I didn't realise an upgrade meant replacing a broken item with an identical, but unbroken, one :roll:. I'm surprised at the trouble I'm having. I know I've seen them when I didn't need them. I won't be near Skegness, but thanks for the offer.

It looks like it might be the start of things breaking. The jockey wheel on my trailer fell apart today .


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Jacksons of old arley will have them as i have seem them in there

Dont take your wallet thougb as its an alladins cave for vanners and the blokes in there actually know about caravans and motorhomes


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

At last, I can have a shower . I stopped off at Canwell Caravans today, and they had them. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

